# History Of The Atlas Molo And Version Selection Chart



## wa5cab

In the Atlas/Craftsman/AA Category in Downloads, under Atlas Manual Of Lathe Operations, you will find a brief history of the Atlas Manual of Lathe Operation and Machinists Tables (that originally shipped with each Atlas or Atlas/Craftsman lathe), with details of the changes from Version 0 through Version 9.  Also, there is a MOLO version selection chart cross-referenced by Version Number to lathe model number.  Note that the version numbers that I used in the two documents were made up by me in order to save time while writing them.  They are not something that would mean anything to for example an eBay seller.

Downloads is now back up, and all of the Atlas and Atlas/Craftsman (and Craftsman/AA) manuals that were available on the old site are once again available.  Access to Downloads should be open to all members classified as Donors and above.  As that leaves new members generally with no access, the MOLO History file, which will tell you how to ID the MOLO versions, and the list of lathe models versus MOLO versions are attached below.

Robert D.


----------

